# Has anyone hired a cook?



## SteveInMD (May 11, 2007)

We're headed for the BVI in March. I've been there a number of times and generally know the area. I'm toying with the idea of hiring a cook. Our boat has an empty crew quarters they could use. The Moorings lists a cook as on option for $150 per day. They cook all meals, clean up the dishes, and keep the common areas clean. I'm generally not a lazy person but the idea of a *really* relaxing trip sounds pretty good to me. However, I'm not sure what it would be like to have a stranger onboard. Has anyone tried this that can share their experience?


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

SteveInMD said:


> We're headed for the BVI in March. I've been there a number of times and generally know the area. I'm toying with the idea of hiring a cook. Our boat has an empty crew quarters they could use. The Moorings lists a cook as on option for $150 per day. They cook all meals, clean up the dishes, and keep the common areas clean. I'm generally not a lazy person but the idea of a *really* relaxing trip sounds pretty good to me. However, I'm not sure what it would be like to have a stranger onboard. Has anyone tried this that can share their experience?


After we got "down island", I rewarded my (much) better half by hiring a lady cook but much better half escorted her off the yacht shortly after she arrived and began making her first recipe. (See 



). Frankly, liking curry, I was a little disappointed...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

svHyLyte said:


> After we got "down island", I rewarded my (much) better half by hiring a lady cook but much better half escorted her off the yacht shortly after she arrived and began making her first recipe. (See
> 
> 
> 
> ). Frankly, liking curry, I was a little disappointed...


Ummm what the hell does that post mean?????????? Talk about ambigious.

A cook for $150 per day on a $5,000 charter sounds fine to me. No washing up!


----------



## Palm-Tree-Living (Aug 25, 2013)

Sure that girl in the video is a cook? Just asking... because I can see where it would create some problems with some other guest on the trip. However, I do like the idea of hiring a cook.


----------



## SteveInMD (May 11, 2007)

svHyLyte said:


> After we got "down island", I rewarded my (much) better half by hiring a lady cook but much better half escorted her off the yacht shortly after she arrived and began making her first recipe. (See
> 
> 
> 
> ). Frankly, liking curry, I was a little disappointed...


I didn't mention I'm taking my family and my parents. Mom - if you read this thread, please don't click on the above link.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

SteveInMD said:


> I didn't mention I'm taking my family and my parents. Mom - if you read this thread, please don't click on the above link.


Steve--

My post was merely (supposed to be) tongue in cheek. The lady in the video really is a cook/chief(ette) and the video is about cooking. It is one of a series I discovered quite by accident on a boat blog (see yachtnaughty.com--or not!). To address your question more seriously, there is much to recommend taking aboard a cook if your budget allows it as it will give you/your wife a break from the chore, may allow you to try foods and meals different than what you have at home and will put aboard someone that knows the area where you'll be traveling and so may allow you to visit places and make discoveries that you, alone, might not.

Just my two cents...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I've seriously considered hiring a cook, particularly when traveling with another couple. It would solve any tension over division of duties, unless someone in your party really enjoys cooking for everyone. Some find the idea of planning and executing a good BBQ on the rail to be fun. 

Perhaps the single reason we haven't done it, is not really wanting a stranger aboard, especially when we are trying to get away alone in the first place. Its the same reason, when dreaming about hitting the lottery and buying bigger and faster boats, we would avoid any that required crew. That's just a personal decision and any anecdotes from others would be entirely dependent on their personality and that of the specific cook. Probably not transferable.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Those times that you've been there before, how much actual "cooking" have you done? 

If you are big breakfast eaters and plan to have dinners aboard everynight it's might be worth it. The extra $1050 dollars for the cost of a cook for 7 days could go toward meals ashore imo. 

But then, I'm happy with coffee in the morning. or a bloody mary. .maybe a bowl of cereal and then a sandwich for lunch. My group would probably turn the cook in to a bartender. 
As we typically have had dinners ashore except for one pasta night on board.


----------

